# Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2022



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2022 às 17:58)

Boa tarde,


GSM2046 disse:


> When north goes south: Is Earth's magnetic field flipping?​
> A global environmental crisis 42,000 years ago​


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2022 às 22:57)

Ressonância de Schumann com valores muito elevados


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2022 às 18:53)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ressonância de Schumann



Qual é o site que usas para visualizar estes gráficos?


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Jan 2022 às 23:30)

Fortíssimo
(htts://sosrff.tsu.ru)


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Jan 2022 às 00:00)

Distúrbios cíclicos na magnetosfera terrestre


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Jan 2022 às 22:55)

Continua bem forte...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2022 às 23:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Bastante nevoeiro neste momento. Manto de nevoeiro nas zonas baixas bem visível na webcam de Portalegre devido à luz da lua.
> Nota também para uma possível estrela cadente (??) que consegui apanhar, por baixo da lua
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é o intervalo de tempo entre as duas imagens? E consegues saber a hora da primeira imagem?


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2022 às 23:51)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é o intervalo de tempo entre as duas imagens?


Cerca de 1 minuto. Podia ter apanhado a hora nos prints, mas com a pressa em registar o momento nem dei conta. 
Houve um momento em que brilhava bem, mas não consegui registar, pois a webcam atualizou.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2022 às 23:58)

StormRic disse:


> E consegues saber a hora da primeira imagem?


23:32h


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2022 às 00:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Cerca de 1 minuto. Podia ter apanhado a hora nos prints, mas com a pressa em registar o momento nem dei conta.
> Houve um momento em que brilhava bem, mas não consegui registar, pois a webcam atualizou.



É um movimento muito lento então. A Lua estava a uma altura de aproximadamente 28,5º, e num cálculo grosseiro o objecto traçou um arco de 3º oblíquo descendente de W para WSW de azimute médio 257º. A ISS não estava nessa direcção mas a velocidade parece ser de um objecto em órbita não muito baixa.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2022 às 01:06)

StormRic disse:


> É um movimento muito lento então. A Lua estava a uma altura de aproximadamente 28,5º, e num cálculo grosseiro o objecto traçou um arco de 3º oblíquo descendente de W para WSW de azimute médio 257º. A ISS não estava nessa direcção mas a velocidade parece ser de um objecto em órbita não muito baixa.


Sim, se fosse uma estrela cadente provavelmente nem daria tempo para tirar print, tendo em conta a rapidez das mesmas. Neste caso ainda foi possível vislumbrar a sua passagem durante algum tempo.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jan 2022 às 10:11)

Reset ou escala "fora do normal"?


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Jan 2022 às 23:28)

Black hole at centre of Milky Way unpredictable and chaotic

Astronomers discover first supernova explosion of a Wolf-Rayet star


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2022 às 22:52)

Bola de fogo avistada no céu no leste da Península Ibérica a 90 mil km/h​








						Bola de fogo avistada no céu no leste da Península Ibérica a 90 mil km/h
					

Uma bola de fogo percorreu a 90 mil quilómetros por hora, na manhã desta quarta-feira, o céu no leste da Península Ibérica, divulgaram os responsáveis do projeto SMART, ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## LMMS (11 Fev 2022 às 11:23)

Uma tempestade Geomagnética deu cabo de "alguns" satélites do senhor Musk, este vídeo mostra a reentrada na atmosfera da Terra!


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Fev 2022 às 11:58)

Uma tempestade solar afecta a magnetosfera terrestre causando uma tempestade geomagnética. Escusado será dizer que a intensidade do campo magnético da Terra está a diminuir de ano para ano.... E temos tido várias tempestades solares todas as semanas!


----------



## Toby (11 Fev 2022 às 12:09)

GSM2046 disse:


> Uma tempestade solar afecta a magnetosfera terrestre causando uma tempestade geomagnética. Escusado será dizer que a intensidade do campo magnético da Terra está a diminuir de ano para ano.... E temos tido várias tempestades solares todas as semanas!


É um ciclo de +/- 200 milhões de anos.
Por outro lado, é mais a modificação do pólo magnético, que tende a ir para sul, que levanta questões.


----------



## Toby (11 Fev 2022 às 12:10)

LMMS disse:


> Uma tempestade Geomagnética deu cabo de "alguns" satélites do senhor Musk, este vídeo mostra a reentrada na atmosfera da Terra!


Grandes notícias! Se ao menos isto ... tivesse um interesse científico na astrofísica em vez de destruir o espaço visual dos astrónomos.


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Fev 2022 às 12:25)

Toby disse:


> É um ciclo de +/- 200 milhões de anos.
> Por outro lado, é mais a modificação do pólo magnético, que tende a ir para sul, que levanta questões.


É um facto a migração magnética dos pólos em curso neste momento e desde 1850 que se têm vindo a deteriorar como mostram os dados.
A ionosfera também "sofre" com as tempestades solares e TEC. 

The Gothenburg Magnetic Excursion


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Fev 2022 às 12:34)

GSM2046 disse:


> É um facto a migração magnética dos pólos em curso neste momento e desde 1850 que se têm vindo a deteriorar como mostram os dados.
> A ionosfera também "sofre" com as tempestades solares e TEC.
> 
> The Gothenburg Magnetic Excursion


Aliás todas "esferas" sofrem influência das tempestades solares de protões (TEC), neutrões, plasma, entre outros, seja na magnetosfera, ionosfera, mesosfera, troposfera, hidrosfera, litosfera, astenosfera e manto/núcleo. 
Existe uma multidisciplinaridade de bibliografia e artigos científicos sobre o assunto. 
E a vida terrestre também é influenciada metabólicamente e sensorialmente nestas tempestades...


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 16:01)

Bola de fogo avistada em quase toda a Península Ibérica a 54 mil quilómetros por hora
					

Devido à sua alta luminosidade, a bola de fogo pôde ser vista em quase toda a Península Ibérica, principalmente pelos habitantes de toda a região da Andaluzia, em Espanha.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Fev 2022 às 00:07)

Aqui vamos de novo...


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Mar 2022 às 15:28)

Raios cósmicos com valores muito altos na noite passada


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Mar 2022 às 00:34)

Schumann a bombar...


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Mar 2022 às 22:47)

Nestes últimos dias a Ressonância de Schumann tem estado com valores bastante elevados


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 00:00)




----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 19:50)

Tau Herculid meteors in May might be intense!


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 19:52)

Continua forte....


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Abr 2022 às 16:14)

Superfast electron rains detected pouring down onto Earth


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Abr 2022 às 00:41)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Abr 2022 às 10:26)

A 12,000-mile-deep 'canyon of fire' has opened on the sun, spitting intense solar wind toward Earth


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Abr 2022 às 18:05)

ESO telescope captures surprising changes in Neptune's temperatures


----------



## LMMS (4 Mai 2022 às 23:41)




----------



## GSM2046 (6 Mai 2022 às 14:43)

NASA’s Swift Tracks Potential Magnetic Flip of Monster Black Hole

Quais as implicações no nosso sistema solar?


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2022 às 15:25)

GSM2046 disse:


> NASA’s Swift Tracks Potential Magnetic Flip of Monster Black Hole
> 
> Quais as implicações no nosso sistema solar?



Nenhuma.



> A rare and enigmatic outburst from a galaxy 236 million light-years away


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2022 às 15:41)

Clicar na posição (aproximada) ou pesquisar pela mesma  https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/map/2022-may-16


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Mai 2022 às 16:05)

Correlation between ST-elevation myocardial infarction, non-ST-elevation myocardial infarction and the local Earth’s magnetic field changes


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2022 às 22:33)




----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2022 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


>



Esta madrugada, além do cortejo dos cinco planetas, temos a passagem do Zarya, primeiro módulo componente da ISS lançado em 20 de Novembro de 1998, muito perto de Vénus pelas 5:39:00 (hora legal), logo após este despontar na direcção nascente (altura de apenas 10º acima do horizonte!)






Mas antes, pelas 5:36:54, o Zarya vai passar tangencialmente à M31 Andrómeda, a cerca de meio diâmetro da galáxia de distância ao centro:


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mai 2022 às 13:02)

Depois de todos os problemas causados pela acumulação de pó nos paineis solares, a sonda Insight em Marte, que está equipada com um sismómetro detectou o maior tremor de terra em Marte, um sismo de magnitude 5.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Mai 2022 às 09:51)

Primeira imagem do buraco negro supermassivo no centro da nossa galáxia, Sagitário A*.












						Black hole: First picture of Milky Way monster
					

Astronomers reveal the first ever image of the black hole at the core of our galaxy.



					www.bbc.com
				




E um video sobre como foi possível obter esta imagem

EDIT:
Inseri imagem errada e troquei.


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2022 às 21:13)




----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2022 às 03:46)

De vez em quando há algumas abertas aqui na Póvoa, vai-se acompanhando. Está na penumbra e cerca de um terço na sombra. Ainda não se nota o efeito "Lua de sangue".

EDIT: o céu encobriu definitivamente, mesmo na altura da quase totatlidade.


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Mai 2022 às 11:16)

NASA's Voyager 1 Is Sending Back Mysterious Data From Beyond Our Solar System


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2022 às 03:31)

GSM2046 disse:


> NASA's Voyager 1 Is Sending Back Mysterious Data From Beyond Our Solar System



Já é fantástico saber que um sinal de ida e resposta de volta da Voyager 1 leva quase dois dias.
Parece difícil explicar porque é que o sistema da sonda haveria de estar "confuso sobre a sua localização".


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 23:03)

Geomagnetic disturbances reduce heart rate variability in the Normative Aging Study

THE EFFECT OF MAGNETIC STORMS ON THE HUMAN BODY


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 23:19)

Micronovae: Astronomers find three white dwarfs exploding at their poles


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2022 às 13:02)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2022/05/220531140128.htm


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Jun 2022 às 13:28)

Excitation of Earth's inner core rotational oscillation during 2001–2003 captured by earthquake doublets


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Jun 2022 às 23:46)




----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2022 às 04:28)

GSM2046 disse:


>


Mesmo a rasar a Terra, ainda com alguns efeitos mínimos.


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2022 às 13:40)

https://phys.org/news/2022-06-nasa-scientists-clouds-mars.html


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Jun 2022 às 21:33)

Scientists surprised as geomagnetic storm opens 'crack' in Earth's magnetosphere


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jul 2022 às 10:37)

Rede sísmica do CIVISA regista passagem de meteoro no Atlântico Norte                

 
No passado dia 29 de junho, pelas 02:06 (hora local = hora UTC), a rede de monitorização sísmica do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) registou nas estações da ilha de São Miguel vibrações do solo resultantes da passagem de uma onda de choque provocada pela explosão de um meteoroide aquando da entrada na atmosfera. 

Segundo registos de observações efetuados no website da International Meteor Organization (IMO), a explosão terá ocorrido por volta das 01:50 (hora local = hora UTC), tendo a onda de choque demorado cerca de 16 minutos a atingir as estações da ilha de São Miguel. O registo das estações sísmicas indica uma propagação da onda de choque sensivelmente de Este para Oeste, tendo atravessado a ilha em cerca de 1 minuto e meio. 

Ainda de acordo com as observações registadas na IMO, a passagem do meteoro foi vista na costa leste dos Estados Unidos da América e no Canadá, aproximadamente entre Montreal e Pensilvânia, tendo sido descrito como um rasto luminoso no céu seguido de uma bola de fogo. 

Este evento foi também registado na estação de infrassons do Comprehensive Nuclear-Test-Ban Treaty Organization (CTBTO) instalada na ilha Graciosa (I42PT), e na estação portátil de infrassons SJ1 na ilha de S. Jorge (cedida pela Universidade de Florença para melhorar a monitorização da crise sismovulcânica da ilha de São Jorge), com várias deteções no período entre as 02:17 e as 02:20 (hora local = hora UTC), com back-azimuths entre 97° e 110°, e velocidades entre 318 m/s e 350 m/s. 

Fontes

 IVAR/CIVISA        







Registo nas estações sísmicas da rede de monitorização do CIVISA (Imagem: IVAR/CIVISA)





Fotografia da passagem do meteoro nos Estados Unidos da América (fonte IMO)







      Projeção dos back-azimuths no Google Earth das estações de infrassons I42PT e SJ1


----------



## GSM2046 (9 Jul 2022 às 22:07)

A Crack Opened In Earth’s Magnetic Field Yesterday And Stayed Open For 14 Hours


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2022 às 14:58)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Jul 2022 às 23:18)




----------



## GSM2046 (18 Jul 2022 às 23:25)

Specific Features of Magnetic Storms on the Cardiovascular System


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Jul 2022 às 13:06)




----------



## lordmag95 (28 Jul 2022 às 15:09)

Olá

Alguém tem conhecimento deste evento? Existe uma real possibilidade de o core stage reentrar sobre Portugal.






						EU SST confirms re-entry of space object CZ-5B – EU SST
					






					www.eusst.eu
				




Abraço


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2022 às 16:23)

lordmag95 disse:


> Olá
> 
> Alguém tem conhecimento deste evento? Existe uma real possibilidade de o core stage reentrar sobre Portugal.
> 
> ...



O "Longa Marcha 5B" foi lançado no dia 24. Segundo as últimas actualizações a janela temporal mais provável de reentrada é no dia 31 à 1:24 utc +-16 h.
Isto já começa a ser habitual com as partes descartáveis dos foguetões chineses...


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Jul 2022 às 00:00)

NASA’s LRO Finds Lunar Pits Harbor Comfortable Temperatures


----------



## GSM2046 (29 Jul 2022 às 22:40)

The role of solar and geomagnetic activity in endothelial activation and inflammation in the NAS cohort


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2022 às 18:09)




----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 22:28)

Entrou entre as 17h30 e as 18h.

The EU Space Surveillance and Tracking (EU SST) has monitored the re-entry of large space object CZ-5B (2022-085B), the core stage of the rocket that launched Wentian – the second module of the Chinese large modular space station – on 24 July 2022. The EU SST network of sensors observed the object closely, and its radars have narrowed down its re-entry window to 30 July.
_Latest update: 2022-07-30 21:50 UTC+2_
Based on EU SST analysis and external information, EU SST confirms that object CZ-5B decayed on *2022-07-30 16:45 UTC ±15 minutes*.

*











						EU SST confirms re-entry of space object CZ-5B – EU SST
					






					www.eusst.eu
				



*


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2022 às 02:15)

Detritos de foguetão chinês reentraram na atmosfera perto das Filipinas
					

Os destroços do foguetão Longa Marcha 5B, lançado por Pequim para a órbita da Terra a 24 de Julho, reentraram na atmosfera de forma descontrolada. China é alvo de críticas por não cumprir normas internacionais.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2022 às 03:03)

"Um grão de areia visto à distância de um braço estendido...", é este o tamanho do campo de visão coberto pela já famosa primeira imagem do James Webb.






E mais duas:


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Ago 2022 às 15:31)

Nearby star’s midlife crisis illuminates the future of our own Sun


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 15:56)

GSM2046 disse:


> Nearby star’s midlife crisis illuminates the future of our own Sun



Muito interessante! Nem sabia que o Sol tivera esse período de 70 anos sem manchas.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Ago 2022 às 20:09)

Supertelescópio identifica atmosfera de exoplaneta com dióxido de carbono
					

O James Webb pôs em prática as suas capacidades espectroscópicas para identificar, pela primeira vez de forma inequívoca, a presença de dióxido de carbono na atmosfera de um planeta ...




					tek.sapo.pt


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2022 às 14:30)




----------



## Albifriorento (2 Set 2022 às 17:26)

Imagem directa de um exoplaneta capturada pelo JWST. Foi necessário usar um coronagrófago para bloquear a luz da estrela do sistema.

A resolução do corpo pode parecer pouca, no entanto temos de ter em consideração que o exoplaneta se encontra a 400 anos luz de distância.


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Out 2022 às 18:22)

Collision May Have Formed the Moon in Mere Hours, Simulations Reveal

Mixing Interstellar Clouds Surrounding the Sun


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2022 às 16:00)

Foi feito:









						Reveladas novas imagens do impacto da sonda num asteróide
					

A sonda DART colidiu, de propósito, com um asteróide esta semana. Este foi o primeiro teste espacial de defesa planetária.




					www.publico.pt
				












						NASA diz que a missão DART alterou a trajectória do asteróide
					

Esta foi a primeira vez que o Homem conseguiu alterar o movimento de um corpo celeste, anunciou o chefe da NASA esta terça-feira.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## vamm (14 Out 2022 às 23:03)

Não sei se é o sitio indicado, mas houve relatos de pessoas que o viram passar pelas 19h45. Vi alguns posts sobre ter caído algures em Espanha... não encontro noticias oficiais sobre isso.
Já ontem também houve registo de um meteoro iluminar os céus nos EUA e México.

Registo de Sevilha:


----------



## Bruno Palma (14 Out 2022 às 23:17)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se é o sitio indicado, mas houve relatos de pessoas que o viram passar pelas 19h45. Vi alguns posts sobre ter caído algures em Espanha... não encontro noticias oficiais sobre isso.
> Já ontem também houve registo de um meteoro iluminar os céus nos EUA e México.
> 
> Registo de Sevilha:
> ...


Foi bem visível em Castro Verde, é pena que não deu tempo para um registo, quando o vi já estava quase tapado pelas casas.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2022 às 00:51)

Foi visível pelo menos em toda a região sul. Tenho amigos que viram daqui de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2022 às 00:58)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se é o sitio indicado, mas houve relatos de pessoas que o viram passar pelas 19h45. Vi alguns posts sobre ter caído algures em Espanha... não encontro noticias oficiais sobre isso.
> Já ontem também houve registo de um meteoro iluminar os céus nos EUA e México.





Bruno Palma disse:


> Foi bem visível em Castro Verde, é pena que não deu tempo para um registo, quando o vi já estava quase tapado pelas casas.





TiagoLC disse:


> Foi visível pelo menos em toda a região sul. Tenho amigos que viram daqui de Lisboa.



Peço desculpa mas... estão a relatar o quê, exactamente?


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2022 às 01:04)

Terá caído em Cádiz:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2022 às 01:09)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se é o sitio indicado, mas houve relatos de pessoas que o viram passar pelas 19h45. Vi alguns posts sobre ter caído algures em Espanha... não encontro noticias oficiais sobre isso.
> Já ontem também houve registo de um meteoro iluminar os céus nos EUA e México.
> 
> Registo de Sevilha:
> ...


Atenção que estes vídeos são antigos.


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Out 2022 às 01:27)

TiagoLC disse:


> Atenção que estes vídeos são antigos.


Nem reparei, eu apenas vi um mas que era muito brilhante com uma cauda grande


----------



## vamm (15 Out 2022 às 07:22)

TiagoLC disse:


> Atenção que estes vídeos são antigos.


Obrigada, nem reparei


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2022 às 14:43)

vamm disse:


> Obrigada, nem reparei



Um meteorito natural (não proveniente de artefactos humanos em órbita terrestre) tem uma velocidade de entrada na atmosfera muito superior à que se vê nesses vídeos. Estes vídeos mostram a reentrada de partes descartáveis de mais um foguetão chinês.
O tempo de entrada na atmosfera de um meteorito ou de um bólide (de massa bem maior e que explode durante o percurso) é de apenas alguns segundos, no máximo, dependendo do ângulo de entrada (tanto mais demorado quanto menor o ângulo).


----------



## ASantos (15 Out 2022 às 15:36)

Afinal não fui só eu que vi algo parecido  . Apenas sei que foi entre as 19:30 e as 20h e a sueste daqui, possivelmente será o mesmo que relatam. Vi-o a descer e logo depois fez algo parecido, como os vídeos acima demonstram, aumentou a sua luminosidade para o final. Final, que deixei de ver devido às casas dos vizinhos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 16:24)

Eclipse do sol parcial não visível no território nacional (título da notícia errado).









						Veja em directo o último eclipse parcial do Sol do ano
					

O eclipse solar de terça-feira é o último de 2022 e é parcial porque apenas uma parte do Sol é ocultada pela Lua, cortando uma fracção da luz.




					www.publico.pt
				




Em directo de Greenwich:


----------



## GSM2046 (28 Out 2022 às 21:33)

Magma on Mars likely

Tree rings offer insight into devastating radiation storms


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Nov 2022 às 12:43)

Association of Equatorward Extending Auroral Streamers with Ground Magnetic Perturbations and Geosynchronous Injections


----------



## GSM2046 (12 Nov 2022 às 16:33)

Black holes don’t always power gamma-ray bursts, new research shows


----------



## adiabático (16 Nov 2022 às 16:24)

Esta tem piada... E não sei se a ponha aqui, ou no fórum de tempo tropical


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2022 às 00:00)

adiabático disse:


> Esta tem piada... E não sei se a ponha aqui, ou no fórum de tempo tropical


Missão ARTEMIS:








						À terceira é de vez: foguetão da NASA a caminho da Lua
					

À terceira tentativa, a primeira missão do novo programa espacial Artemis I arrancou.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 15:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Missão ARTEMIS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atingido o ponto mais distante da Terra para uma nave podendo transportar astronautas.
A imagem é, como sempre, fabulosa.









						NASA bate recorde: atingiu-se a distância mais longa de uma cápsula para astronautas
					

A primeira missão do novo programa espacial da NASA está a meio da viagem à Lua – e cumpriu mais um marco. O regresso da cápsula Órion à Terra está marcado para 11 de Dezembro.




					www.publico.pt
				




E anteriormente, esta:


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2022 às 21:54)

Giant mantle plume reveals Mars is more active than previously thought


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Dez 2022 às 19:42)

New study confirms the light from outside our galaxy brighter than expected


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Dez 2022 às 19:43)

GSM2046 disse:


> Giant mantle plume reveals Mars is more active than previously thought


*Marsquake!*


----------



## guimeixen (28 Dez 2022 às 21:53)

Existe algum site onde se pode ver meteoros avistados? Ontem numa zona relativamente escura à saída de Braga vi um a passar rapidamente perto da constelação Orion. Foi bastante brilhante até se desfazer em pedaços. Foi por volta das 23h20 acho eu.


----------



## Albifriorento (Domingo às 17:17)

A sonda Insight em Marte chegou ao fim da missão, devido à acumulação de pó nos painéis solares, literalmente ficou sem energia.


----------



## StormRic (Terça-Feira às 04:26)

Albifriorento disse:


> A sonda Insight em Marte chegou ao fim da missão, devido à acumulação de pó nos painéis solares, literalmente ficou sem energia.


Para a próxima sonda têm que prever um sistema de limpeza do pó. Talvez valha a pena o investimento de modo a prolongar a vida útil da sonda.


----------



## Albifriorento (Terça-Feira às 17:17)

StormRic disse:


> Para a próxima sonda têm que prever um sistema de limpeza do pó. Talvez valha a pena o investimento de modo a prolongar a vida útil da sonda.


Ou isso, ou então um gerador de radioisótopos similar aos usados na Curiosity e Perserverance.

Não me parece que mandem outro sismómetro para Marte a curto prazo .


----------

